# In need of web programmer! (profitable)



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2010)

Getting ready to do a very interesting web system. this will be a very highly profitable scenario, and I will be in need of one, possibly two web programmers. I do not want to go into the details within the thread, as I would rather keep these to PM's at first, and then possibly Ventrilo, Skype, or TeamSpeak. 

For anyone that is interested, please PM me.

This could be a long term regular sizable income


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 25, 2010)

No one interested in making money these days?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 25, 2010)

I think that without a little information at least, people are a bit leary of stepping up.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm a web programmer, send me a pm with your project requirements and budget


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 25, 2010)

PM sent W1zzard


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2010)

Grrr... wish i was a little better. Not confident enough to qualify for earning money 

Good luck with this!


----------



## syker (May 25, 2010)

*Web Designing, eh?*

send me a PM. i am not on usually, but i do get on about once or twice a week. that is, if you dont already have all your "employees". depending on what you want me to DO, i may or may not accept this so-called job.


----------



## Thrackan (May 25, 2010)

Send me a message with the requirements and details plz. I'd like to see if I'm up to the task.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 17, 2010)

I would apply if I had wizzy's knowledge


----------



## caleb (Jun 17, 2010)

Any insides of this ? pm please


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2010)

musicworld1 said:


> i want to interested.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 17, 2010)

Web Developer/Web Programmer is a very loose term.

What languages would I need to know. I know many. I guess I am interested in hearing more about this.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 18, 2010)

musicworld1 said:


> i want to interested.



Then teach yourself. Like anything worthwhile, it will take some time and effort but this isn't like trying to learn jet engine repair on your own. You have all the tools and information you need right at your fingertips. 

Now only if I could follow my own advise more often...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 18, 2010)

I do use Dreamweaver and most of the other applications in the webdev suite. However that is not required.

CoffeeCup is a great FREE editor, so is my old favorite Hotdog Pro. You can use GiMP for a very close photoshop/fireworks editing/layout application (very comparable to openoffice vs M$ Office).

Avoid FrontPage.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 18, 2010)

This thread is heading off topic and going nowehere.
If you are interested in web work, please PM stinger608


----------

